# DFDS discount



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

The latest Caravan Club magazine has a members offer of up to 50% discount with DFDS.
It quotes car + caravan from £59 each way.However the small print says offer valid for all vehicles except coaches and vans.
To get the full discount of 50% you need to travel from Dover anytime on a Sunday and return from France anytime on a Friday.

Have booked for just under 3 weeks from August 31st with our motorhome for £79.50 return.Amendment fee is only £10 as well.

The same dates and times booking online with DFDS is £159.

Helen


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Helen,

I don't mean to highjack your post, but this info could be of interest to you (according to your avatar).

We were to miss our sailing with DFDS because our dog was taken ill the night before the sailing. We were at the CC site, near Folkestone. Our sailing was for 10am and I managed to ring DFDS just after 9am to tell them my dilemma. Apparently I had got 24 hours after missing my sailing to notify DFDS of my problem. This was news to me, I was panicking that if I had failed to turn up to my sailing on time, I would have lost my money. The nice lady on the phone told me that if I miss the sailing, I have 24 hours to notify them of an amendment. If I had missed this window then I would indeed lose my money as the booking just drops off the system. Anyway I had to make an amendment for as you say £10. Because I didn't know how long my dog would be ill, I chose to delay the sailing by 2days. Again the nice lady said that if missed this new amended sailing, I had 24 hours after to make another amendment for £10 again. Fortunately after a £300 bill from the local vet we did make the new sailing without further amendment. Hope you don't need to use this info, but I guess from your avatar you have a dog.

Paul.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Paul,
That is very interesting.Yes we always take the dog with us.You have to ring the Caravan Club to add the dog to the booking so haven't done that yet.
We travelled with P&O in June and it was horrendous with coach loads of French children running around excitedly and noisily.The corridors were full to bursting when it was time to go down to join your vehicle,and we had great difficulty in getting to the lift.

So we will stick with DFDS,much quieter and free wifi.
Helen


----------

